# An idea ......the LMRA



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

How many of you Losi mini late mod or slider racers out there would like some universal rules for racing these cars ?? I see that some tracks allow this but not and that others are running box stock and nothing else. I have taken rules from a few different tracks and blended them together to make a rules package that will be fair to the new racer as well as the more experienced. The whole idea is to uniform the upgrades and other items within the racing of these cars.
If intereseted I plan on being at BUMPS & JUMPS this saturday. I will ask the owner before anything is said or done at the track. Then Sunday I will be at the Glen Burnie track here in Glen burnie Maryland. For those interested I'll have copies of the propossed rules with me. My goal is to make it so a mini oval racer can go from the home track to another track and still be under the same rules. 

Here's the link to the Glen Burnie track www.mdhobbytown.com I hope the moderators don't mind the posting of the link. After all we (the racers) at the Glen Burnie track (and others) want to see this and other classes of racing on the oval grow.


----------



## Fail Racing (Dec 17, 2008)

is there anyway you could post the rules online or email them, i live in GA but i know of quite a few "backyard" style tracks throughout SC and NC that run them fairly box stock with very few mods. my local track runs the kids pretty stock but if your not a kid you have to run the outlaw class with a mamba 6800 system. i got one but the more i mess around the more it looks like i am gonna stay close to stock and not run locally


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll see what I can do about getting them posted on my teams web site


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sure others like myself would like some sort of rules classes specifying a rules package or sorts, but I don't know why you're not at least posting them here (they're not on the site you posted, so the link is useless),
And if you're going to try and organize anything nationally I don't know why you seem so intent to lump the new guys in with the experienced guys. A stock/spec class might be fine for the guys just getting into these cars, but those of us that have had them a couple of years now are not going to support any organization or attend races in which they're telling us all the time and investment in development of set-ups and mods can't be used and was wasted effort.


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

I posted the link above for those who might want to come race at the track. 

As for posting them I have someone on that now and hope to have them posted here or on our team website in the very near future. After all I'm a racer NOT a computer wiz.

Mini_racer I have had some thoughts on that and the class idea has come up. I'm not really lumping the newby and the experienced together. I'm hoping and trying to make it easy for the beginner, yet fun for all. Your post has made me think that the idea of the rules package still has merit. Yet classes will be worked on for the new racer as well as those who have track time and money already invested. What I don't want is for a new racer to have to run with those with more time and money invested. After all where's the fun in getting out of the way every so many laps I'm taking a page from the tracks I enjoy most run BY a racer FOR the racers and where the racers are listened to for thier ideas and veiws. I know no one person can make everyone happy in a situation like this. However with help from the racers and my team I hope to make this a big success.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

TBRC1 said:


> Mini_racer I have had some thoughts on that and the class idea has come up. I'm not really lumping the newby and the experienced together. I'm hoping and trying to make it easy for the beginner, yet fun for all. Your post has made me think that the idea of the rules package still has merit. Yet classes will be worked on for the new racer as well as those who have track time and money already invested. What I don't want is for a new racer to have to run with those with more time and money invested. After all where's the fun in getting out of the way every so many laps I'm taking a page from the tracks I enjoy most run BY a racer FOR the racers and where the racers are listened to for thier ideas and veiws. I know no one person can make everyone happy in a situation like this. However with help from the racers and my team I hope to make this a big success.


OK, maybe I misunderstood.
Then my suggestion would be to make an out-of-the-box spec class for the rookies -- followed by a natural progression from there on.
What might be interesting, like they did at one track I raced at, was they had what they called a Midget Class (wingless, stock chassis, stock motor, esc change allowed, most other mods OK) which was a blast.
It's just that IMHO that since the Winged OUTLAW class in 1:1 was intended as a run-what-ya-brung and hope it's enough that I'd hate to see any of us that have had their Sliders since the first day they came out (and bought another to make a LM, that kept morphings as the design changed) and we've spent plenty of time developing and fixing to survive the rigors of highspeed bullring racing to be sent to the sideline now that the class appears to have finally caught on.


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Fail racing I have not forgotten about you. I hope to get them emailed out before then end of the week. I handel the race cars and the wife Helps/handeles the computer stuff. Or if you want PM me your adress and I'll snail mail you a set. I can do snail mail real good  .................but email with word attachments is a whole nother story for me.


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Fail PM me your email addy and I'll get them out to you !!!!!!


----------



## Fail Racing (Dec 17, 2008)

sorry been gone all day i sent you an email a few mins before i posted this.


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

No prob I have already sent them to you.


----------

